# I think my dog wants me to change his kibble now...



## Tiffany (Feb 13, 2014)

My puppy was being fed by me as well from the breeder for over a month Nutro Ultra which he never seemed to go gaga over when it was food time. I did do the 15 minute rule which worked but it would leave him missing at least one of his meals a day. He usually doesn't eat the specified amount on the bag. He's going on 9 pounds at 15 weeks so he should be eating about 1 1/4 of a cup a day and he barely eats 3/4 we do you training treats occasionally but they're Zukes and pretty tiny.

Anyway I felt that he was telling me like hey this sucks, even though he's never had anything else except this ONE time, when I was at my boyfriends house whose parents feed their dog blue life source and he gobbled that up so quickly I didn't get a chance to think...

Right now I'm weening him off of Nutro Ultra to Blue Grain Free Puppy Formula. Basically he's not even eating his old kibble anymore he eats every single bite from the new one, I see him scavenging in the bowl and leaves all the Nutro. No bathroom issues yet but I wonder if I still ween it's been about 3 days of this and I feel like it's a waste of time. 

I just want my puppy to eat lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

no problems with the changeover? then get rid of the nutro. some dogs make transitions re food without any real issues. others have them, which is why in general a transitional period is advised. your pup must be one of the lucky ones. good for you and for him!


----------



## SilverSpoo (Jan 15, 2014)

It may be because it is new right now, too. If he isn't having any diarrhea then I would forget about the old food.

My poodle is fussy and will gobble down a new food for a few days and get me all excited that I finally found something she likes. Then once the novelty wears off she will start skipping meals again. Hopefully that doesn't happen to you!


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

SilverSpoo said:


> My poodle is fussy and will gobble down a new food for a few days and get me all excited that I finally found something she likes. Then once the novelty wears off she will start skipping meals again.


haha, same here, she pretends to like something so I think, yeah! and buy a pack and that's when she change her mind...... then I end up with bags of food :banghead:

Then I got to try to rotate them so it feels like new again


----------

